# archery shops in Edmonton?



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

If i was going to go to an archery shop in Edmonton,,,what would you recommend?

i will be in Edmonton tomorrow and Friday before going to Red Deer.

thanks
Sheila


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Sherwood Park Archery Lanes out in Sherwood Park and Trophy Book Archery in Spruce Grove. Nothing in Edmonton proper, but both shops are close enough to Edmonton that you could say they're "in Edmonton"


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

russ said:


> Sherwood Park Archery Lanes out in Sherwood Park and Trophy Book Archery in Spruce Grove. Nothing in Edmonton proper, but both shops are close enough to Edmonton that you could say they're "in Edmonton"


x2 :thumbs_up
Sherwood park is basically PSE dealer and Spruce Grove is Mathews dealer.
they both have indoor shooting and the one in spruce grove have the electronic indoor shooting as well.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

cdn.******* said:


> x2 :thumbs_up
> Sherwood park is basically PSE dealer and Spruce Grove is Mathews dealer.
> they both have indoor shooting and the one in spruce grove have the electronic indoor shooting as well.


Sherwood Park deals in PSE,Hoyt,Mathews,Bowtech
Trophy Book is a dealer of elite, Mathews and I think pse


----------



## gunners (Apr 14, 2010)

From a customer service side I would never step in the Sherwood Park store again. I was new to archery and asking in there about starting prices, I was told "I have nothing for you" and then he (later found out to be store owner) turned his back and walked away.
Spruce Grove was much more polite and explained I may have to go second hand to start off with in their store. They also asked me to try a few of their bows to set me up so I knew my draw length etc. 
We now have Wholesale Sports too


----------



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

I have been to Sherwood Park and Spruce Grove shops. Yes they have lanes and yes you can buy bows and accessories from both. I have to thank Spruce Grove, because if it wasn't for them I would not have learned how to tune either of the previous bows that I have owned. I came this web site and my manufactures web site to fix what they screwed up. Granted ther are new owners for Spruce Grove but some of the same staff still work there. I now buy my bows and accessories from a guy who has hos own shop of his house. If you want his number PM me. But I won't go back to either store and pay the unreal prices for the products.


----------



## gunners (Apr 14, 2010)

will pm


----------



## marky_mark25 (Jun 1, 2009)

if you have access to a bow press and (obviously) a internet connection you will be able to do a better job tuning your bow then the jabroni's at either of those places. Plus it wont take you weeks to get stuff back that isn't even fixed right


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

hoytboy101 said:


> Sherwood Park deals in PSE,Hoyt,Mathews,Bowtech
> Trophy Book is a dealer of elite, Mathews and I think pse


never seen a Mathews in sherwood park and neither a PSE in Spruce Grove, I left Edmonton last summer, and doubt that within a year everrthing has change.

and service in both places are not bad, if you're like most of people asking for a job done right on the spot, well.... look over internet and fix it yourself. no reason not to be polite with them.


----------



## double gun (Oct 28, 2006)

accurate archery in spruce grove, is WAY cheaper than trophy book, and he carries mathews.... never need to go to trophy book again. Just my $0.02


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if anyone ever has anything good to say about anything anymore.:thumbs_do


----------



## double gun (Oct 28, 2006)

russ said:


> Honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if anyone ever has anything good to say about anything anymore.:thumbs_do


When someone asks for opinions on local shops, and which one they recommend - dont you think they are looking for an answer based on personal experience? Prices are a major consideration when buying a new setup, at least to me - sorry if that offends you.


----------

